# Could someone help me find out finding an old Disckman/Walkman from sony?



## Devil1950 (Jun 14, 2019)

Looks like this as I remember correctly, it similar to D model hopefully?
Thank you for suggestions tho, this would be an present for my sister, which she had in teenager years and then it broke down due motor issues.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2019)

Would not recommend it.  I dusted off my Dioneer Dion and, even with virtually no use, it still failed ("no disc").  Smartphones have rendered portable CD players obsolete in everyway.  Even getting CDs of albums these days is increasingly troublesome.


----------



## kapqa (Jun 14, 2019)

i just bought one some months ago, virtually new. great item, it's a sony!


----------



## Devil1950 (Jun 14, 2019)

Why would you not recommend me if its *PRESENT *for my sister... Dont you read something off?
She has the CD's still in her pack!
But Im quite sure the for CD where is visible for spinning was there, other , no.


----------



## kapqa (Jun 14, 2019)

paid around 50 british pounds + shipping for NEW if i remember not too bad but found out i have an already functioning panasonic or aiwa portable cd player in the basement.

this model i got is very basic model D-240 Discman ESP.

if you want it badly i can send it to your sister 

Sorry for the above posting, i did not mean it to be offensive


----------



## Devil1950 (Jun 14, 2019)

kapqa said:


> paid around 50 british pounds + shipping for NEW if i remember not too bad but found out i have an already functioning panasonic or aiwa portable cd player in the basement.
> 
> this model i got is very basic model D-240 Discman ESP.
> 
> ...


I've meant to the @FordGT90Concept


----------



## kapqa (Jun 14, 2019)

let me know if you need something simpler, anytime, maybe i can help.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2019)

Devil1950 said:


> Why would you not recommend me if its *PRESENT *for my sister... Dont you read something off?
> She has the CD's still in her pack!
> But Im quite sure the for CD where is visible for spinning was there, other , no.


Introduce her to ripping CDs.  Can use Exact Audio Copy to rip FLAC direct from CD which is 1:1 lossless.


----------



## er557 (Jun 14, 2019)

@OP:
You mean something like this, I got it in the 90's, perfect condition, except it no longer works....


----------



## hat (Jun 14, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Introduce her to ripping CDs.  Can use Exact Audio Copy to rip FLAC direct from CD which is 1:1 lossless.


I gotta agree here. I wouldn't recommend anyone using anything like this in 2019. Maybe in 1999 but not 2019...


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 15, 2019)

Plus one for the Exact Audio Copy. Have not used that in years. Not sure how how modern drive works with EAC. My ide benq cd drive make good 99.9% copy of my cds then. My old drive have plenty error correction. Scratch cds would result in a less exact copy but usually eac with the right drive can give a good enough recovery.

Recommended to use Flac. Using physical cd would create wear and tear.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2019)

Devil1950 said:


> View attachment 124938
> Looks like this as I remember correctly, it similar to D model hopefully?
> Thank you for suggestions tho, this would be an present for my sister, which she had in teenager years and then it broke down due motor issues.


Finding something in your part of the world might be iffy. If you're willing to import, there are lot's of choices on Ebay.





						sony discman | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for sony discman. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.com
				




EDIT;
Note to other users, when someone asks for help with something, telling them that something is outdated/obsolete/worthless is not a solution and is not helpful.
The OP asked for help finding a portable Sony CD player. They did not ask for opinions about whether it was ideal or still useful. Music CD's might be an older technology format, but it is still an excellent format and commonly used in much of the world, including the United States. For example, I still have an extensive CD library and prefer buying my music on CD. I make music compilation disc's for my car frequently.


----------



## Devil1950 (Jun 17, 2019)

Found one very similar tho, it seems to be rare blue sony Walkman... It has been gifted.
Thanks for help tho.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 17, 2019)

Man I had an old D121 great memories.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2019)

That Aiwa looks like it pounds pretty good. Looks sweet. I had a few Sonys, and some Panasonics. 

If I had the need for one I would use it for sure, burn my own cds.. save the battery on my phone lol.

Although I hear cassette tapes are making a comeback..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2019)

er557 said:


> @OP:
> You mean something like this, I got it in the 90's, perfect condition, except it no longer works....
> 
> View attachment 124946


Did some reading elsewhere and discovered this CD player suffers from the capacitor problem that plagued the motherboard industry. If you're so inclined and have the skill, repairing that player is as simple as doing a caps replacement.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 17, 2019)

freeagent said:


> I hear cassette tapes are making a comeback..


Still use a cassette walkman regulary ( and cd walkmen). I have a massive collection of Tapes 
when CD's first came out i rented them ( and of course taped them ).
one day i might  rip them to cd/mp3


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 17, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Still use a cassette walkman regulary ( and cd walkmen). I have a massive collection of Tapes
> when CD's first came out i rented them ( and of course taped them ).
> one day i might  rip them to cd/mp3



Sony made the best portable cassette recorder, the WM D6C

http://www.walkmancentral.com/products/wm-d6c


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2019)

I was like 10 or 11 I think when CDs came out.. I remember thinking the format would never last..

Lol.

Green marker anyone?


----------



## MelonGx (Jun 18, 2019)

tigger said:


> Sony made the best portable cassette recorder, the WM D6C
> 
> http://www.walkmancentral.com/products/wm-d6c


WM-D6C can never win PCM-D100.
I have both.

OP's description seems to be a mid-end one so I don't know what model it will be.
I only collect Sony D-555 D-303 D-777 D-EJ01 Philips AZ6819 and all of them are top models.
But even a D-555, the all of best Sony model, can't win a PCM-D1.
So please be satisfied with your hi-end FLAC players.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 18, 2019)

MelonGx said:


> WM-D6C can never win PCM-D100.
> I have both.
> 
> OP's description seems to be a mid-end one so I don't know what model it will be.
> ...



PCM is not a cassette walkman though, so the WM is still the best cassette recording walkman


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 18, 2019)

freeagent said:


> I was like 10 or 11 I think when CDs came out.. I remember thinking the format would never last..
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Green marker anyone?


I still buy CD’s for the albums, and digital for some singles.  Thing is, CD quality is so much better than digital that until they stop making them, I will buy them.  

We have a CD player in the home stereo, and my new car I made sure to get a CD player in.  Starting this model year though, that carmaker no longer sells CD players in their cars.  There is still aftermarket though. Thank goodness for Crutchfield!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 18, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I still buy CD’s for the albums, and digital for some singles.  Thing is, CD quality is so much better than digital that until they stop making them, I will buy them.


I buy CDs from Amazon with AutoRip.  Download 320 kbps MP3 before the CD even ships and when the CD arrives, it stays in the shrink wrap.

I took an Audio DVD (96 kHz, 24-bit, 6 ch) and ripped a RIFF WAV from it.  I then converted it in to highest quality VBR MP3 and 320 kbps MP3.  I listened to all four (AC3 from the DVD, RIFF WAV, VBR MP3, and 320 MP3) and couldn't tell a difference via stereo headphones (192 kHz, 24-bit).  With surround speakers, the difference is obvious because the source media is surround but...good luck finding surround music albums (I only have two myself).  Totally worth it though.

When I rip CDs for my collection, I use highest quality VBR MP3.  It is the most compact file size and doesn't compromise on sound quality.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I then converted it in to highest quality VBR MP3 and 320 kbps MP3.


I always use CBR. The decoder then does not have to work as hard and thus saves on battery life of the phone/player. To each their own though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 18, 2019)

VBR is far more difficult to encode (which is trivial for modern CPUs); decode is more or less the same.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 18, 2019)

I use flac more than mp3 myself, not fussed if its bigger.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 18, 2019)

I converted those DVD audio RIFF WAV to FLACs in the name of saving space without losing the surround sound/quality.

I do wish there was a mass conversion (e.g. Amazon Auto RIP) to FLACs (ditch MP3, M4A, and Ogg Vorbis altogether).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> VBR is far more difficult to encode (which is trivial for modern CPUs); decode is more or less the same.


I've actually tested this. There is a difference between VBR & CBR decode in both processor usage and battery life. I'm talking of course about portable devices. For PC's, you're totally right, the difference is trivial.


----------



## kapqa (Jun 21, 2019)

Once i need to retract the statement on The Sony - - it seems toi have fallen down once lightly - - and now it does no more correct CD Readouts, just with bumps and on - - 

not suited anymore for present; sadly;


i do my rips in WAV or AIFF (when tracktitles needed) and then depending on the usecase, and player involved, i might transcode them again. The New Sony Walkman happily play most formats, but i still think the Mini-Disc sound great, so i use them often.

mp3 easily cut too much frequencies out, so i avoid them nowadays as often i can (it used to be different at times with the 28.800/56 kbps modems...)


----------



## Devil1950 (Jun 23, 2019)

Holy potato... Soo many comments tho.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 24, 2019)

I still buy CD's. In fact I prefer them over anything else. I do buy HD audio too but I always prefer tangible media and I have a beautiful CD transport to play them on.


----------



## Devil1950 (Jun 24, 2019)

Its hard to get the "True" quality from anywhere tho, youtube compresses the crap out of it against higher quality 320kbps vs the original
Have tested it with Apartje. (former Youtuber which was making Hard bass music), the original vs downloaded, its an huge gap between the quality.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 24, 2019)

Devil1950 said:


> Its hard to get the "True" quality from anywhere tho, youtube compresses the crap out of it against higher quality 320kbps vs the original
> Have tested it with Apartje. (former Youtuber which was making Hard bass music), the original vs downloaded, its an huge gap between the quality.




I buy from here: www.hdtracks.com


----------

